# Schnecken mit Haus



## dizzzi (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Dieses Jahr habe ich sehr viele __ Schnecken mit Haus.
Wäre das ein Leckerbissen für die Koi‘s?

Lg

Udo


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Juni 2019)

__ Schnecken im Haus? Die wollen's doch kühl und feucht. 
Falls es aber __ Tigerschnegel sind, die sich in deinen Keller verkrochen haben, dann verfütter sie bitte nicht an die Fische. Die tun nämlich nix, sondern sind äußerst nützliche Tiere.


----------



## dizzzi (3. Juni 2019)

Habe noch nichts verfüttert. Die schleichen seit 2-3 Wochen so durch den Garten. Pflanzen sind auch nicht so angefressen , wie von den __ Nacktschnecken.

Bisher habe ich die immer eingesammelt und in eine Parkinsel ausgesetzt. Da gibt es genug zu schlemmen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Juni 2019)

Ey Scheiß, hab ich doch tatsächlich im statt mit Haus gelesen. 
Gehäuseschnecken sollen allgemein nicht so gefräßig sein. Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass sie nicht in solchen Massen vorkommen. Was sind denn für Gehäuseschnecken?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juni 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Gehäuseschnecken sollen allgemein nicht so gefräßig sein.



Hi Beate,

Du kennst meine Achatschnecken net .Ein fester Kopf Eisbergsalat oder 2-3 große Schlangengurken sind da über Nacht mit Stumpf und Stiel wech. (Die sind mit ca. 20cm aber auch etwas größer und schwerer als Schnirkelschneckchen im Garten)

letztere hatten von dem heißen Sommer kaum Probleme da sie ihre Gehäuse ja abdichten und ungünstige Witterungen so auch aussitzen können

MfG Frank


----------



## senator20_2000 (4. Juni 2019)

Ja sind sie , meine 3 Kois stehen total auf __ Nacktschnecken, da hat es noch keine bis auf den boden des Teiches geschafft.
Anscheindend machen die auch weniger arbeit als die Gehäuseschnecken wobei ich meine Kois schon dabei beobachtet hab, wie sie sich auch geziehlt Weinbergschnecken, die sich zu nah an den Rad des Teiches gewagt haben, "gejagt" haben.
also meinen Dreien ist es egal ob __ Spitzschlammschnecke,__ Posthornschnecke, __ Weinbergschnecke oder Nacktschnecke, da hat noch keine überlebt...

Aber wir haben hier auch Sandboden, das ist eh schlecht für __ Schnecken.....


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hab übrigens tatsächlich gerade eine Schnecke im Haus.
Ende Mai mit beschädigtem Gehäuse auf der Straße gefunden, beim Verarzten
 

Nach knapp zwei Wochen Einzelhaft im Terrarium


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2019)

Beate, das finde ich toll, daß Du sie gerettet hast.
 Womit hast Du denn das Haus abgedichtet ? 
Im Moment finde ich bei mir überwiegend leere Schneckenhäuser. __ Nacktschnecken noch keine Einzige, dieses Jahr.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Juni 2019)

Ja sie hat mir echt leid getan wie sie da auf der Straße rumkroch. Da sie einen vitalen und ansonsten unverletzten Eindruck machte, wollte ich sie nicht kläglich verrecken lassen.
Ich hab das Loch mit passend zurecht gebrochenen Stücken eines leeren Schneckenhauses abgedeckt und vorsichtig mit Leukoplast festgepflastert. Wichtig ist halt dass keine Weichteile mit Kleber in Berührung kommen. Da gibt's Anleitungen in Schneckenforen und auf einschlägigen Seiten.
Das, was man auf dem zweiten Bild sieht, ist der Anfang vom Gehäusenachwuchs, den "Verband" hatte ich inzwischen entfernt weil er angefangen hatte "wackelig" zu werden.
 Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (5. Juni 2019)

... ist ja beeindruckend, was Du da machst. Hier würdest Du damit einen Volltimejob haben. Sämtliche Nachbarn hier werfen die Gehäuseschnecken aus dem Garten auf die Straße ... und sämtliche Nachtschnecken werden mit dem Messer durchgeschnitten ...


----------



## nuggeterbse (7. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Beate
Was ist denn aus der Schnecke geworden ? Geht es ihr wieder gut?

LG Michi


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Aug. 2019)

Hi Michi,

der geht's gut.
Sie erholte sich prima, bis es im Juni im Haus immer heißer wurde. Sie wurde im Terrarium immer träger und ich hab sie im Garten ausgesetzt, wo sie gleich spurlos verschwunden war. Ende Juli, als ich nach einem schweren Gewitter früh morgens den Garten auf Schäden inspizierte, kroch sie mir aber über den Weg.
Mit ihrer Narbe ist sie aber auch unverkennbar


----------



## jolantha (9. Aug. 2019)

Beate, das freut mich richtig, für Dich und Deine Schnecke 
dafür habe ich heute morgen einen Schock bekommen. Auf meiner Schwimminsel im Teich hab ich das entdeckt : 
    
Eine Ansammlung leerer Schneckenhäuser. Wer angelt da ??? Da die Schwimminsel dicht am Ufer, im __ Schilf lag, habe ich es nicht eher gesehen. 
Irgendein Vogel, der sich auf Wasserschnecken spezialisiert hat ?


----------



## nuggeterbse (9. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Beate, 
Toll   Ich wusste gar nicht, daß so etwas machbar ist. 
LG Michi


----------



## Fotomolch (9. Aug. 2019)

Bei mir fressen Waschbären die __ Schnecken, aber da finde ich nur einzelne kaputte Häuser im Teich, keine solche 
Sammlung.


----------



## jolantha (10. Aug. 2019)

Claudia, Waschbären wurden hier noch keine gesehen, ich glaube eher, irgendein Vogel, der meine Teichinsel
als Freßplatz benutzt. Noch habe ich keinen gesehen


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2019)

Na, ja, wenn __ Frösche Vögel fressen können, vielleicht sind sie dann ja auch meine Schneckenmörder.


----------



## Tyrano86 (13. Aug. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Habe noch nichts verfüttert. Die schleichen seit 2-3 Wochen so durch den Garten. Pflanzen sind auch nicht so angefressen , wie von den __ Nacktschnecken.
> 
> Bisher habe ich die immer eingesammelt und in eine Parkinsel ausgesetzt. Da gibt es genug zu schlemmen.




Gut das du sie aussetzt und nicht verfütterst


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Aug. 2019)

Hi Michi,
ich wusste das auch nicht wirklich, meinte aber dunkel, sowas schon mal gehört zu haben. Tante Google lieferte aber prompt die Bestätigung und ein paar links.

Hi Anne,

die Schneckenhäuser sehen ja schon irgendwie aufgehackt aus, ich tippe auf Vogelschnäbel.
Letzten Sommer, als es so lange heiß und trocken war, wurde in meinem Teich die äußerste Flachzone vom restlichen Teich abgeschnitten. Darin saßen jede Menge Jungschnecken fest und eines Tages beobachtete ich einen Trupp Meisen, die da drin rumpickten. Allerdings, waren die kleinen __ Schnecken wohl zart genug, dass sie sie komplett gefressen haben.
Manche Vögel lassen ausgewachsene Schnecken auch aus großer Höhe auf einen harten Untergrund fallen, damit die Gehäuse kaputt gehen und sie leichter dran kommen. Aber so hart sieht das Inselchen jetzt auch  nicht aus.


----------



## jolantha (14. Aug. 2019)

Beate, meine Inseln sind aus Styrodur, und bewachsen, also nicht hart. Da sich die __ Schnecken ja in mindestens 10 cm Wassertiefe befinden, frage ich mich,
wie sollen die Vögel da dran kommen ? Als Einzige könnte ich mir eine Wasseramsel denken, aber die hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Aug. 2019)

Dein Teich ist aber kein schnell fließendes Gewässer mit Stromschnellen und Fels- und Baumhöhlen am Ufer, also eher keine Wasseramsel 
Sagtest du nicht mal was von Entenbesuch? __ Enten sind sowohl in der Lage zu tauchen, als auch __ Schnecken zu knacken. Oder andere __ Wasservögel. Sind in ein paar Kilometer Umkreis vielleicht größere Wasserflächen, an denen sich Zugvögel sammeln? Von denen könnten ja auch welche deinen Teich als Wegzehrung entdeckt haben.


----------



## jolantha (14. Aug. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Dein Teich ist aber kein schnell fließendes Gewässer mit Stromschnellen und Fels- und Baumhöhlen am Ufer, also eher keine Wasseramsel


Beate, ich weiß, war auch nur vorbeugend erwähnt, falls jemand auf die Idee kommt 
Die __ Enten sind schon lange weg, und andere, größere Gewässer gibt es hier nicht, nur Wald und Felder.
Aber toll von dir, daß Du Dir mit mit Gedanken machst, DANKE !


----------



## Ansaj (16. Aug. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Dieses Jahr habe ich sehr viele __ Schnecken mit Haus.
> Wäre das ein Leckerbissen für die Koi‘s?
> ...



Aber unbedingt. Meine lieben alle Schnecken, egal ob mit oder ohne Haus. Das Haus knacken sie einfach auf.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Ls650tine (16. Aug. 2019)

Bei mir hab ich ja Elstern in Verdacht. Ich habe sonst bloß noch Igel im Revier...  - und Fische hab ich keine
LG Tine


----------

